

Russia to aim nuclear missiles at Denmark ships if it joins NATO shield - antr
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/03/22/us-denmark-russia-idUSKBN0MI0ML20150322

======
nmc
The title is missing the word _" shield"_ at the end — as in _" if it joins
NATO shield"_.

Denmark is one of the founding members of NATO.

~~~
antr
yes – HN limits the length of the title

~~~
nmc
I did not know that. Thank you for editing.

